# Wo fische ich am besten am Bodensee?



## fisch93 (7. April 2006)

Ich habe jetzt schon einige Plätze auf der harder Seite aufgesucht aber es will nicht so wie ich es will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#q :r :c 

Könnt ihr mir verraten wo ihr am liebsten fischt??????#h


----------



## Hanselle 007 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Wo fische ich am besten am Bodensee?*

Kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen komm nicht von da oben|kopfkrat 
ist aber ein stakkes Thema interesiert mich auch weil wir eigentlich sehr oft dort hin in urlaub fahren.


----------



## Willy (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo fische ich am besten am Bodensee?*

und hier hat woll keiner eine antwort??? keine bodenseeangler hier??
hab jetzt an einer stelle angefüttert seid 2 wochen mit boilie und fange trotzdem noch keine Karpfen heul....
was sollte man bei der stellenauswahl beachten?? der untergrund ist doch fast überall gleich steine steine steine....
MFG
Andy


----------



## barsch_zocker (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo fische ich am besten am Bodensee?*

Also ich komm schon vom Bodensee, aber Hard is nich meine Ecke 
Um ehrlich zu sein, ich musste erst mal schnell Googeln um zu wissen wo des überhaupt is|rolleyes 

Wer am See Fische fangen will muss das gleiche machen wie an jedem anderen Gewässer auch... suchen, suchen und nochmal suchen 

TL 
barsch_zocker


----------



## DonCamile (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo fische ich am besten am Bodensee?*

Morgens und Abends in den Strandbädern
In und an den Sportboothäfen
Seitlich neben dem Schilfgürtel am letzten Schilfhalm 2 Meter weiter da ist meistens ein Loch (sogenanter Hot Spot)
War da auch noch nicht aber ich denke es ist wie überall :q 

Ich würde auf Barsch (Egli oder Bodenseefelche) oder Forelle gehen


----------



## DonCamile (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo fische ich am besten am Bodensee?*

http://www.diefischer.com/


----------



## basswalt (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo fische ich am besten am Bodensee?*

bei so einem grossen see ist das nicht einfach die fische auch zu finden. vom ufer aus sind anllegestellen ,bach -flusseinläufe steile ufer begehrte stellen. mit etwas glück triffst du mal einen angel kollegen vor ort der hoffentlich dann helfen kann. eine grosse hilfe ist da sicher ein boot . bootsvermieter sollten doch auch ein paar tips geben können.


----------

